# [Swap] Trek MTB



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2012)

2007 Trek 6000 Disc
17" frame
Very little use
It has been used for cyclo-cross, including the 'Harriers v Cyclists', before I bought another cross-bike
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/harriers-verses-cyclists.111738/
(to replace the Paul Milnes I sold years ago)

Totally stock, with no discernible wear on the tyres (Bontragers, the Specialized 1.5's are promised to a mate)

A few paint chips on the chain-stays from dropping the wheel onto it, & the disc contacting.


*Would like to exchange* *fo*r a winter-bike.

I want something with decent mudguard clearance, as my Dyna-Tech will only accept Salmon Profils, & they're not the best for keeping all the water/muck where it belongs (ie; off me)
Something like one of the Ribble winter-bikes??

Sizewise?;
The Dyna-tech is a 54.5cm C-C, with a top-tube of a very similar length, so need the same
I also sit _very_ well back, so not too steep a seat-tube, please...


----------

